# looking for a msc07287 boss wire harness



## helmjama (Jul 20, 2014)

im looking for one of these wire harnesses. its for 2015+ dodge with upfitter switches. just seeing if any one has one around before i go out and buy one. im useing it on a skidloader its the easiest to wire in.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

https://snowplowsplus.com/shop/unca...msc07287-wiring-harness-veh-side-dodge-15-hd/

or 
https://www.ebay.com/p/Boss-Plow-MSC07287-Vehicle-Side-Dodge-15/11009087790?_trksid=p2047675.l2644

just thought it might help


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

guess Ebay was no help


----------



## helmjama (Jul 20, 2014)

Yea the snow plows plus was the best if found so far. just seeing if any one had a old kit. I think I can make it work with any kit.


----------

